# Evolution of my 10g



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

I started this tank in January 2015 and boy have a lot of plants died in it.
*Lighting:* started out with Aqueon Floramax T8 15 watts & in Jan. 2016 switched to T8 Zoo Med Ultra Sun Super Daylight 15 watts. I also keep the light on for 8hrs a day due to a previous algae problem, but it used to be on for 10-12hrs.
*Ferts:* started dosing Seachem Flourish & Seachem Nitrogen once a week sometime in 2016.
*Tech:* AquaClear 20 & used to use an Aqueon heater but switched to Hydor Theo 25w (temperature kept at 74/75F).
*Creatures:* I've always had 2 African Dwarf frogs in there, and added in 3 Amano shrimp to help with the algae problem at the time.









*2/2015-* Started out with 2 Anubias frazeri, 1 Cryptocoryne wendtii, dwarf baby tears, brazilian pennywort, golden lloydiella, moneywort, 1 moss ball, and a mystery cryptocoryne.
*7/2015-* Then as you can see a lot died and I added an amazon sword(?)









*7/2015-* A lot of the moneywort died so I bought wisteria, 2 java ferns, and another moss ball.
*1/2016-* Then the wisteria completely melted and died, I bought anacharis to replace it, and the remaining moneywort stopped growing and the leaves melted. Mystery crypt. remains the same but the Crypt. wendtii is growing taller and slightly fuller.









*12/2016-* 12 mo. later and my tank is overrun with anacharis. The Crypt. wendtii had a baby, the amazon sword is getting too tall, and the java ferns' big leaves melted so now there are only the shorter leaves left. Somewhere floats the remaining moneywort.
*3/2017-* Tank still overrun with anacharis but I'm okay with that. I also propagated Anubias nana narrow leaf from my 5g and put the extra in here. The substrate is now in a constant state of messy every week. Kinda regretting not doing just sand or at least not making the sand layer thicker. Also sold the 2 Anubias frazeri because my tank is too small for them and moved the amazon sword to the back right corner.









*3/2018-* And today. The Java fern in here completely died (still have a small piece in my 5g), and surprisingly the moneywort started growing again and is doing well in my 5g (but there are a few small stems floating in here). There's even more anacharis (also several long stems just floating) and I'll probably sell some the next time I do some pruning (usually once a month to every 2 months). Anubias is doing well and I have another piece I propagated 2-3 weeks ago because I am out of room in my 5g (used to put extra anacharis in the 5g but they just die in there after a while).
edit- Oh, and I just added two amazon frogbit plants in here just in case they die in my 5g (and I've been wanting it for years).


----------



## Mcbutt (Feb 8, 2018)

very cool journey! thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

Did some major trimming on Sunday.











Mcbutt said:


> very cool journey! thanks for sharing!


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

A somewhat overdue update. The Aqueon T8 hood gave out on Friday after having it since I first set up this tank, so I ordered a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 light and it arrived today. We'll see how it does; it has almost 2 more watts of power so I'm not sure how much of a difference that will make, but it looks brighter (maybe?).


----------



## z4mm00 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice Trim! it must definitely was required lol but yeah. Its also nice to see the dwarf frog still kicking in!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

I wish I had some more photos to post as updates, but I've hardly taken any. And unfortunately, the tank sprung a leak last night. So new tank here we go! It's currently being leak tested, and hopefully I'll have time tomorrow to put in the substrate and make another post for that.

Since my last post I've added Amazon Frogbit, which is the floating plant.


----------

